# The Diamond Back thread?



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a bitr of a search, and saw lots of individual post, just thought maybe bit of a history thread...
While DB don't quite hit my lust list as some others, I do have good memories of them, from always wanting a BMX to my 1st MTB being a 89-90ish Apex in a smoke paint job (that Susan DeMattai can be seen using in the original Kamakazi video). And a 1994 Axis TR, which I recently built up for the girlfriend to ride, settign up lights and stuff on it the other day reminded me just how good that bike is  . Thats part of the reason i made this post, good old memories, and the fact that the only bike my GF could see that she thought "looked nice" was the mission 2...

Anyway I'd liek to see what people have (as i don't have any pics yet)
And I always hear that the '92 axis team bike was actually titanium... was it?

...

and everything else... wheel out your DB knowledge...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Heres' an '86 DiamondBack currently taking up space in my garage. For now its a keeper:skep:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

You'll actually find some historic DB posts on the Diamondback/Raleigh forum here at MTBR, as well as a few in this forum. There are a few enthusiasts around here. I know more about the V-Links than the mid-90s Axis series, but there were Ti Axis models around 1994-1996. DB also played with steel lugged carbon on the WCF (welded carbon fiber) bikes.

In addition to my not-yet-vintage 1998 DBRs (V-Link 3.2 and V6), I do still have a 1991 Axis with a pretty good early 90s paint job. Too bad it didn't come with the correct fork...


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

*1992 Diamond Back Ascent EX*

Here's mine with many upgrades, including:
Mavic Crossmax Enduro wheels
Tubeless Nevegal tires
XT rear derailleur
Set up as a 1x7
Thomson seat post
full length Jagwire Ripcord cables/housings
N-Gear jump stop
Avid Single digit 7 brakes
Avid Rollamajig


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

This Ascent is going SS...someday. The frame is in primer, can't seem to get er done. :smallviolin:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a 1990s Diamond Back titanium mountain bike frame. I am planning on rebuilding it with modern parts and racing it. It came with a 27.0 seatpost. That seems like a strange size to me. Anyone out there with a similar vintage DBR team ti frame have a 27.0 seatpost? The serial number is DBR20362.

I tried calling tisports (who built it I believe) and diamondback, but neither knew or had access to the information.

Sorry, no pics yet.

Morgan


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

morganfletcher said:


> I have a 1990s Diamond Back titanium mountain bike frame. I am planning on rebuilding it with modern parts and racing it. It came with a 27.0 seatpost. That seems like a strange size to me. Anyone out there with a similar vintage DBR team ti frame have a 27.0 seatpost? The serial number is DBR20362.
> 
> I tried calling tisports (who built it I believe) and diamondback, but neither knew or had access to the information.
> 
> ...


I have a 97 Axis TT that uses a 27.0 post. Serial # is DBR181297. I should have the build completed by the end of the week. Here's a teaser.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Here is a DB I have been putting off*

I think it is an 89. 1 and 1/4 threaded headset.


----------



## tidi (Apr 27, 2007)

morganfletcher said:


> I have a 1990s Diamond Back titanium mountain bike frame. I am planning on rebuilding it with modern parts and racing it. It came with a 27.0 seatpost. That seems like a strange size to me. Anyone out there with a similar vintage DBR team ti frame have a 27.0 seatpost? The serial number is DBR20362.
> 
> I tried calling tisports (who built it I believe) and diamondback, but neither knew or had access to the information.
> 
> ...


i have a '93 ti axis with a 27.2mm moots ti seat post. fits like a glove.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Heres' an '86 DiamondBack currently taking up space in my garage. For now its a keeper:skep:


HOLY CRAP....that was the bike that started this whole crazy thing we call mountain biking....OMG....thanks for the pics, brings back so many memories....the excitement of riding bikes in the mountains, the smell of bike shops...and the amazing progression that mountain bikes have seen in the past few years...


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

my first mtn bike was a diamond back mean streak. it's a lugged frame that predates that apex, so i'm guessing '84. i gave it to my dad years ago & it's still in great shape & unused; should take some pix (and/or reposses it). good memories of that bike.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's my 80s/90s something Diamondback that I saved from the crusher. It's NOS.

Would like to find a good home for it.


----------



## steelridesonly (Jan 24, 2008)

My first mountain bike was a DiamondBack Fleet Streak. Probably a late '80s model. I also had a 1994 DiamondBack Apex that I rode through college. It is still being ridden/raced by an old friend.

My college girlfriend rode a 1993 DiamondBack Ascent that I still looks showroom new, right down to the original Avenir tires.


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

here's my ghetto singlespeed 1994 Diamondback Axis


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

How 'bout some Yellow Arrivals? I love that bike!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My first Mtn bike was a 1984 or 85 Diamond Back Mean Streak (so I am old). I miss that ride. Unfortunately I traded it for my first wind surfer after trading up (?) to my 87 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (still have that one). I remember paying what I thought was a lot of money for that ride and justifying how it would last me the rest of my life...... Was I ever wrong. The beginning of an addiction that just gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> Here's my 80s/90s something Diamondback that I saved from the crusher. It's NOS.
> Would like to find a good home for it.


My first mtb was a 90 Diamondback Topanga. The decals on your frame look the same, so I'd say it's a 90 or 91. My bike weighed a ton, but even for a low-end bike, it had a great paint job. It was white with a purple tinted "smoke" finish" 
It's a shame the bike companies think UPS brown is a cool color these days...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> Here's my 80s/90s something Diamondback that I saved from the crusher. It's NOS.
> 
> Would like to find a good home for it.


That's a 91 Apex. Same decals as the year the Overdrive and Overdrive Comp were offered.
Sold a number of these black Apex's back in the day.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I still have very fond memories of my first mountain bike -- an '87 Ascent EX. I broke it in late 1990 and they warranteed it with a Euro model Apex LE. I loved it even more than my Ascent. I sold it when I bought my Pro Floater in '95 and have regretted it even since. :sad: 

By the time I bought my Mantis the DB had full XT, a Manitou I, BullsEye hubs, Pauls Stop Lights, Syncros seat post, Scott AT carbon flat bars, Selle Italia Flite, XC Pro Grease Guard pedals and various high end thingies. Some of the stuff found it's way onto the Mantis -- and some still resides in my parts bin.

Wow, what a blast from the past. :thumbsup: 

mbb


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

*Here´s my 1994 Axis finished al last:*

Frame: DBR Axis - True Temper TT Lite - size 18
Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21
Headset: Tioga Alchemy
Stem: Amaro Titanium 90 mm, 0º + SRP cap
Bar: Litespeed al. 585 mm.
Shifters: Shimano Deore XT - slr
Grips: Onza Ulés
Brakes: Shimano XTR M900 + Onza Chill Pills + al. bolts
Brake pads: Windwood Polybrake + WTB Gripmaster DC
Seatpost: Amaro Titanium 27.0 x 350 mm.
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Seatpost binder: Avenir + Ti. bolt
Front mech: Shimano Deore XT + al. bolts
Cranks + rings: Shimano Deore XT - 22-32-42
BB: Shimano UN-51 - 68 x 110
Rear derrailleur: Shimano Deore XT + al. bolts.
Chain: Shimano HG-70
Cassete: Shimano Deore XT 11-28
Hubs: Shimano Deore XT
Spokes: Wheelsmith DB
Rims: Bontrager BCX 1 / BCX 2
Tubes: Michelin
Tires: Onza Porcupine 2.10 Kevlar
Shark fin: Shimano Deore XT

Weight: 10,970 Kgs.

Complete post here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386160


----------



## Swampman (May 20, 2008)

Here's mine, I believe it was made in the late 1980s.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I had a '91 Axis with the Orange/w black stripes like the one above. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I want to see a Dave Weins replica.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

stupid compuda....sorry guys avin a hi tech moment here:madman::madman::madman:


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/thumbs/forum_8.jpg
Dis my bike I think I will ride til I cant ride anymore or till the frame snaps


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my Voyager III, blinged up with disc brakes. It gets new paint this summer.
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh31/wheelbender/cham1-08030-1.jpg


----------



## wardaddy (Jun 14, 2008)

anybody know what year the fleet streak was made? and what is the difference between it and the ascent.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's mine - Recent convert to SS commuter - I its a 1991 DB Axis. (thanks cegrover)


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

mrjustin007 said:


> Here's mine - Recent convert to SS commuter - I believe its a 1989 DB Axis


That looks just like my 1991 - I wonder if one of us is off on the year, or if the paint job was around a while. TT OX tubing is good stuff! By the way, what size is that thing?


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

You're probally right about the year, I was guessing based on what the guy I bought it from said. Its a 21' or 22'


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

does anyone remember backin...92 i think, the team axis' were green with splatter, i thinl weins raced a 29er in a couple of events, or at least it had 700c wheels, remember the add in velo news and not having a clue what 700c wheels were...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is a 1991 catalog: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/diamond_back.html

Axis Team was green with splatter and Axis was black with splatter.


----------



## ygolohcysp (Aug 24, 2008)

*90 Ascent EX*

I'm presently riding my old Diamond Back Ascent EX. I'm guessing it's a 1990 based on the serial number. I bought it brand new sometime just before high school. It has the blue smoke in front and rear with white in the middle. Pretty much it's all original as far as parts go, except the ones that deteriorate with age, and the chain. I don't have any pics on the computer to use here, but if anyone is interested I could take a picture or two and get them up.

I've only just recently started riding again, and doing so on much rougher trails than I'm really used to. I don't quite have the money to spend on a really nice replacement bike, so I'm considering just doing some upgrades. Can anyone suggest a good suspension fork to use with this bike?

ygolohcysp


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ygolohcysp said:


> I'm presently riding my old Diamond Back Ascent EX. I'm guessing it's a 1990 based on the serial number. I bought it brand new sometime just before high school. It has the blue smoke in front and rear with white in the middle. Pretty much it's all original as far as parts go, except the ones that deteriorate with age, and the chain. I don't have any pics on the computer to use here, but if anyone is interested I could take a picture or two and get them up.
> 
> I've only just recently started riding again, and doing so on much rougher trails than I'm really used to. I don't quite have the money to spend on a really nice replacement bike, so I'm considering just doing some upgrades. Can anyone suggest a good suspension fork to use with this bike?
> 
> ygolohcysp


Not sure anyone will get too excited over pics of an Ascent EX....but its great that you're back on the bike and riding it.

If your DB is 1 1/8", you have options for suspension forks...but keep the travel low so as not to throw the geometry off too much. You're also have to replace the headset and stem...and mind the lack of cantilever mount on the fork...then you'd have to deal with brake changes too.

A lot of times, its almost cheaper to buy a newer used bike....or man up and keep this one the way it is.


----------



## helltrack (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread is great!!!!
I worked at a Dicks Sporting Goods Bike dept. and we got really good deals on Diamond Backs. My first was a 94'ish Apex that I decked out in XTR and a Manitou EFC. It was gorgeous! I sold it to a friend years ago and wondered what happened to it. I got it back this weekend!!!!!! He gave it to me.!!!!!!!
I also raced a Vertex TA - Easton Alum. frame - Yellow. I walked it around Mt Snow at a pro race in the tent area and all the big time riders kept telling me what a nice bike I had. 
My 2 cents.... I will take some pics of the Apex and post them up....


----------



## ccastrojr (Sep 5, 2008)

cegrover said:


> Here is a 1991 catalog: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/diamond_back.html
> 
> Axis Team was green with splatter and Axis was black with splatter.


 Hey guys,

new to the forum. I've had my old bike that I started with sitting in my garage. Ive been thinking about making it my commuter bike. I always wondered if it was any good and come to find it here. Its a Team Axis in the green splatter. I liked the bike alot, but compared to today's bikes, really heavy. So I found the bike and catalog. Reading here, sounds like it was a sweet bike. Hope to read some good things on this forum.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ccastrojr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> new to the forum. I've had my old bike that I started with sitting in my garage. Ive been thinking about making it my commuter bike. I always wondered if it was any good and come to find it here. Its a Team Axis in the green splatter. I liked the bike alot, but compared to today's bikes, really heavy. So I found the bike and catalog. Reading here, sounds like it was a sweet bike. Hope to read some good things on this forum.


Welcome! Yes, I think most would agree that's a sweet one, especially for a bigger brand. You might be surprised to find it's not really heavy compared to modern bikes, but that depends on the build.

Do you have photos??


----------



## ccastrojr (Sep 5, 2008)

cegrover said:


> Welcome! Yes, I think most would agree that's a sweet one, especially for a bigger brand. You might be surprised to find it's not really heavy compared to modern bikes, but that depends on the build.
> 
> Do you have photos??


well...now...bare in mind its been sitting in my garage...and it looks worse than it is. The handlebar was stripped for another bike, the chain is just off the rings and the tires are missing innertubes...other than that i know its in working condition.










I plan on getting it into better shape. I just picked up some new tires, tubes, grips, cassette... Im looking for the original fork. I think it'll be awesome when I am done. I'll post some after pics.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*My turn to throw a couple into the hat...*

I have posted this one before, but it was about 4 years ago, so the first pic you see if my uncle's old 1988 Apex purchased in Jan 1988 for $469 (I have the original receipt). It still looks pretty much like it rolled off the showroom floor but does have a few changes to make this more of a townie/cruiser since my dad rides it now.

The next pictures are of my newly obtained 1983 Ridge Runner II. I got this from a buddy who just doesn't dig mountain bikes, so I gladly bought it from him. The first pictures shows it in its as purchased condition. It was mostly original except for seatpost, saddle, no grips, and tires. I cleaned it up and replaced the rear wheel since the original hub was kinda messed up. The replacement is still period correct with Araya 7X rim, but has a low-flange SR hub rather than the high flange model. I'd love to find some nice old tires for it, but I ain't holding my breath since these Performance tires do the trick.

Enjoy.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's my 80's Apex. Not sure what year..I think 1985. So far I have cracked the BB spindle, and snapped the handlebars in half, but other than that it is a great bike. I love it!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> We can bomb the world to pieces, but we can't bomb it into peace -Michael Franti


WW2 was ended by dropping the Bomb(s) on Japan. Thus creating peace. Sorry.

Did you bend out your forks when you broke the handlebar? The look a bit "low rider" to me.


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

My first MTB was a 22 inch '92 Diamond Back Response - hot yellow with Marzocchi forks and brahma bars. Rode it lots, loved it, sold it (in 1995), never seen one since. Woulod love to see a '92 catalogue if anyone has one.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> WW2 was ended by dropping the Bomb(s) on Japan. Thus creating peace. Sorry.


And then we had a lot to do with setting up the manufacturing economy there, eventually allowing us to buy quality, affordable Diamondback bikes.


----------



## sballardjr (Oct 4, 2008)

*My Ascent and What Kind of Suspension Fork can I upgrade too??*

Hello everyone!! Well, I have a EARLY '90s Ascent that I absolutely LOVE for commuting and riding on the weekends with the kids; However, I do have the need to upgrade the suspension fork. YES I am attached to this bike, so I know that buying another bike would be cheaper, but I really want to just improve upon this one. Any suggestions?? and Heres the pics!!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I remember lusting after an Apex at the LBS ... Manitou II shock, Onza pedals, priced around $700 ... ended up with a KHS take-off frame from Supergo instead ... the good old days. :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

If it has a 1 1/8" head tube, you have a decent number of choices. Guideline is don't add too much travel, as the geometry of the bike will change. Stick with an older fork with a couple of inches of travel or just try a suspension stem if you're only trying to take the edge off.


----------



## sballardjr (Oct 4, 2008)

It does have a 1 1/8 Tube, Threadless I believe (whatever that means).... I have been looking online for a week or two, and it is hard to get an idea of what kind of shock to put on an older bike, as most are meant for the newer ones of today. I dont want to climb the rock of Gibraltar or anything like that, I just need to absorb some of the daily impact my arms are enduring in my commute.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Source for decals?*

Looking for decals for my 91 axis - anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

sballardjr said:


> Hello everyone!! Well, I have a EARLY '90s Ascent that I absolutely LOVE for commuting and riding on the weekends with the kids; However, I do have the need to upgrade the suspension fork. YES I am attached to this bike, so I know that buying another bike would be cheaper, but I really want to just improve upon this one. Any suggestions?? and Heres the pics!!


Hey, I thought I recognized that bike. You live in P-ville, don't ya?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment 414165


My early 80's Mean Streak and a mid 80's Ascent.
First Mtn bike


----------



## BottomBraket (Oct 16, 2007)

*Diamondback Apex ~1991*

Rescued from the dumpster.

Diamondback Apex ~1991
All Shimano DX drivetrain and brakes: crankset, 7sp Shifters-Brake levers, derailers, and canti brakes.

Steel is real, but the Rock Shox Indy C fork is not likely orignal. She had no wheels and front derailer when I found her. I bought the FD-M650 front derailer on ebay ($9.90 NOS); dug in the parts box for the cassette, chain, seatpost, seat, and wheelset; and cleaned and spit polished her. Now she's my Diamondback Apex 9.9 dollar bike.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

cegrover said:


> Here is a 1991 catalog: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/diamond_back.html
> 
> Axis Team was green with splatter and Axis was black with splatter.


 Maybe the Orange one I bought in 1991 was a leftover? I don't know.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> I have posted this one before, but it was about 4 years ago, so the first pic you see if my uncle's old 1988 Apex purchased in Jan 1988 for $469 (I have the original receipt). It still looks pretty much like it rolled off the showroom floor but does have a few changes to make this more of a townie/cruiser since my dad rides it now.
> 
> The next pictures are of my newly obtained 1983 Ridge Runner II. I got this from a buddy who just doesn't dig mountain bikes, so I gladly bought it from him. The first pictures shows it in its as purchased condition. It was mostly original except for seatpost, saddle, no grips, and tires. I cleaned it up and replaced the rear wheel since the original hub was kinda messed up. The replacement is still period correct with Araya 7X rim, but has a low-flange SR hub rather than the high flange model. I'd love to find some nice old tires for it, but I ain't holding my breath since these Performance tires do the trick.
> 
> Enjoy.


When I opened this thread I wondered if I would be lucky enough to see a picture of a nice Ridge Runner. I waffled back and forth in 1986 trying to decide between a cdale SM600, a Diamond Back Ridge Runner, and a Scwinn High Sierra. I bought the High Sierra, but always wished that I had purchased the DB instead. I had an opportunity to test ride all three, and the Ridge Runner was probably one of the most stable feeling bikes I had ever ridden. I still keep my eyes open hoping to see one, and in this case just seeing yours brings back some fond early mountain bike memories. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well after starting this thread, maybe i'll post a pic...

now that i have cleared outthe garage and made a bit of a workshop, and discovered all the bits in boxes... my DB is on its way to being standard again... well as close as i can get...










the original forks are the ones on the ground in the pic
the original wheels, well the hubs with dt rims are attached to a manitou frame out of pic\the origianl LX front der is in a box on the bench, replaced by an XT one
i bent the og seatpost,m replaced with an easton on
the onza HO pedals i never even saw and the seat was replaced with the vetta sl when i piucked it up...

so not the most amazing bike, but it did me well for many many years


----------



## KnobbyTire (Nov 5, 2008)

*Diamondback Apex*































































































































Came with Panaracer Timbuk II´s, a specialized saddle bag. Has a Conti and Specialized tubes. I´m not sure on the year. Got at a thirft store for 4o dollars Going to Put a WTB Timberwolf on the front. Still waiting for a Blackburn Flea front light. Araya RX-7 rims. So, is this a VRC? Will put full specs later.:thumbsup:​


----------



## KnobbyTire (Nov 5, 2008)

When I got the bike the front STI shifter was not working. Someone fixed it for me. I think the shifter needed lube or a new spring or something. Now it shifts better. The cassette is Shimano Hyperglide. I´m thinking of ugrading the shifters. The Shimano DX line was discontinued more than ten years ago. I need something that will be compatible. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep - it's VRC. The paint job alone is very much retro! What you have is a good quality workhorse bike with nice, mid-level components. Ride it and enjoy it!

Those first gen. "push-push" Shimano rapidfire shifters are known to stick, but a little lube inside usually works - sounds like you already had that done once. You can probably get good life and performance out of them with occasional maintenance.

I wouldn't change them unless they fail completely or unless you come across a good set of 7-speed Deore or XT thumb shifters for cheap. Thumbies will be as reliable as anything. If you go to thumbies, though, you'll need brake levers, too. Well, that's unless you luck out and find the rare adapters that allow mountain of thumbies on your integrated setup. Your other choice would be slightly later push-pull rapidfire, but you'll want to make sure you get older ones that work with canti brakes (not v-brakes).


----------



## KnobbyTire (Nov 5, 2008)

I will stick with the STI shifters. The only issue is there´s few STI shifters that I can get if the one I have currently completely bonks on me. I will look in the Deore XT. Although I´m not familiar with shifters and levers and which work well together. I´ll start looking on ebay, etc. Thanks Grover.


----------



## mahshroom (May 15, 2007)

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

KnobbyTire said:


> I will stick with the STI shifters. The only issue is there´s few STI shifters that I can get if the one I have currently completely bonks on me. I will look in the Deore XT. Although I´m not familiar with shifters and levers and which work well together. I´ll start looking on ebay, etc. Thanks Grover.


By the way, the thread below has the adapters I was thinking of. My understand is that they allow you to mount a thumbie in place of the original STI shifters. I've never used them, nor seen them installed, however...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=77905&highlight=IPC+design


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Seeing this thread reminded me I picked these up a while back to use on a klunker project. Apparently they were specific to the very early Diamond Back MTBs.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Seeing this thread reminded me I picked these up a while back to use on a klunker project. Apparently they were specific to the very early Diamond Back MTBs.


Yours are a little later and were used on the Ridge Runner II. On the original Ridge Runner from 1982/83, the bars were the same design but had an integral cable hanger.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats right. If I remember correctly, the ones without the hanger were used in 1984 only?


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

I *LOVED* my 1988 Diamondback Apex with the 'Smoke' paint job. 

I rode that bike for thirteen years until it was stolen, along with two Gary Fishers in 2001. It saw tens of thousands of training, racing (MTB & triathlons) and commuting miles. 

Damn I miss that bike.


----------



## KnobbyTire (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a question about your Diamond Back Axis.

How is that threadless stem on your Axis?

A threadless adapter?

I've been wondering, I have a Marzocchi Drop Off fork.

I want to put it on my Diamond Back Apex. My Diamond Back

has a ! 1/8 steerer tube, I believe 25.4.

My question is can I put the Marzocchi Drop Off in the

Apex? The marzocchi will probably affect the overall bike geometry.

Do I need to buy different cups? 

Sorry for my ignorance, but I am not familiar with

threadless headsets. Any info would help thank you all.

Oh this is for Mrjustin007 or someone might want to input.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

KnobbyTire said:


> I have a question about your Diamond Back Axis.
> 
> How is that threadless stem on your Axis?
> 
> ...


Please don't put that fork on your Diamondback. It is going to screw up the handling big time. You also run the risk of snapping your head tube by installing a fork with a much longer axle to crown length (that is the overall length of the fork). Think of it as a huge lever being used to pry the headtube loose from the rest of the frame. This is surely a case of "just because you can doesn't mean you should."


----------



## KnobbyTire (Nov 5, 2008)

All right.

No switching out forks.

I love my bike. I can go amazingly fast or slow.

Time to look for a more aggressive frame.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Knobby Tire - In that pic I was using an adapter, but have since found & reinstalled the quill stem, derailleurs, & shifters.


----------



## MAndersson (Apr 28, 2009)

*Classic?*

I bought my Topanga at a police auction about eight years ago. Not sure it's vintage or classic, yet, but it has served me well as a commuter. I've been thinking about replacing it because it's developed a bad case of deferred-maintenance! After reading this thread, I'm not so sure anymore!


----------



## KnobbyTire (Nov 5, 2008)

not good news. got my bike stolen today again at the library.

Sucks but what can I do. I talked to the library folks before about stolen bikes. And for them to put cameras in the bike area. But they talked like if it was none of their business.

Not even going to post on craiglist to put rewards or any info.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Another 1991 DB Axis*

I picked this one up from Ebay and the photos below are just "before" shots from the auction. I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with it, as these are full-XT bikes and the Mag 21 is a bonus item.

I spent part of a rainy day last Saturday getting it fixed and cleaned up and it turns out it was in really good shape under the dirt - few marks on the paint and no dings. The fork aired up nicely and works well. I just need to keep WD40ing the left shifter to see if I can get it to ratchet again. It has the typical push-push Rapidfire problem of wanting to stay in the small ring and not 'catch' on the middle or big.

"After" shots will come soon...


----------



## TrekFan1000 (May 20, 2009)

All nice bikes. I would like a Diamond back to add to my collection.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

is there a site i can visit that will help me determine the year of my diamond back by the serial number?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

are there any old DB catalogues floating about? Looking for the 1994 one, want to get the numnbers on my frame and see how they compare to the axis TT...


*EDIT... found just what I was looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mannn.....*

My first "real" mountain bike was a 1994 Diamond Back...I want to say it was a sorrento, it was dark green metallic....so wish I still had it, we sold it at a garage sale 6-7 years ago for a ridiculous price because I didn't know any better....

Would love to find another one just like it....


----------



## BottomBraket (Oct 16, 2007)

*Soak the shifters in gasoline for 24 hours*



cegrover said:


> I picked this one up from Ebay and the photos below are just "before" shots from the auction. I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with it, as these are full-XT bikes and the Mag 21 is a bonus item.
> 
> I spent part of a rainy day last Saturday getting it fixed and cleaned up and it turns out it was in really good shape under the dirt - few marks on the paint and no dings. The fork aired up nicely and works well. I just need to keep WD40ing the left shifter to see if I can get it to ratchet again. It has the typical push-push Rapidfire problem of wanting to stay in the small ring and not 'catch' on the middle or big.
> 
> "After" shots will come soon...


Soak the shifters in gasoline for 24 hours.

New Solution to Old Shifter Problems

OK, the solution may not be new, but it's new to me.

The Old Shifter Problem
I've worked on three olds bikes lately, all more than 10 years old and likely underutilized. They all had the same index-shifter problem. They would shift from the smallest rear cog to the first few larger cogs, but then the shifter failed to catch and pull the shift cable any further. Thus, the lowest 3 to 5 gears were not engaging. Front index-shifting had similar problems, not all three rings were available.

Background
Index shifters are similar to old Swiss watches. To function properly, they utilize a series of springs, levers, gears, ratchets, pulleys, and other mechanisms.

The Investigation
Upon inspection of the shifters, I notice substantial old dry stiff decaying grease within the shifting mechanisms- springs, levers, gears, ratchets, pulleys, etc. The dry stiff grease prevented the spring from pulling the ratchet back into the gear teeth of the shifter mechanism. Thus the shift lever had nothing to pull.

The New Solution
1. Take the covers off of the shifter. This step maybe optional but I always take the covers off. 
2. Remove the shifters from the handle bar. I just leave the shift cables on. 
3. Soak both the front and rear shifters in your favorite solvent. I use gasoline in a coffee can, its cheap, available, and an excellent solvent. I like to let it sit overnight but 2-4 hours seems to work. 
4. Use a toothbrush to dislodge any stubborn grease. Then rinse the shifters in clean solvent. 
5. Let the solvent dry. 
6. Lube the shifting mechanism with a very light weight lube. I use ProLink chain lube. 
7. Test the shifters to ensure that the ratchet catches all available gears. If not, work the ratchet back and forth so that it moves freely. If it's still not working, try more cleaning and lubing. 
8. Installing new cables is likely optional. 
9. Reassemble the shifters and go ride.

Caveat
This procedure is NOT for the faint of heart. Index shifters are extremely delicate. Permanent unrepairable shifter damage may occur during the procedure.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Sounds like a good procedure if a quick shot of WD40 (or other) doesn't work. Luckily, mine was unstuck with just a few shots through the cable 'hatch', working the shifter some and letting it sit overnight.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

*Axis Pro*

I bought a old axis pro secondhand years ago,not sure of the year (ideas?)its black with purple splatt with silver graphics,lx groupset,campagalno aerox? rims ,threaded fork(original) ,v brakes,zoom stem etc.Still works well,i am not sure whether to completely restore it,the paint is good condition and i think its 95% original,just one odd crankarm and zoom stem cap missing.The rim walls are worn can they be machined flat? or do i fit new wheels ,better brakes and possibly suspension forks(any ideas what?)and put old bits to one side.Weighed the bike the another day at 25 lb ish.Pics to follow.Cheers Andy


----------



## mickydees (Aug 19, 2008)

My friend has 92 DB Axis looking for a good home!


----------



## Laughman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,

I have this 1997 DBR axis R:




























Actually, my bike don't have this carbon bottlecage, this stem, these cables/casings, this front derailleur and this rear derailleur. Coming soon, more pics.

Bye


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's mine!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Laughman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this 1997 DBR axis R:
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice one - I don't think we got that model in the US, as I'm guessing it's a 1997 or 1998 model, based on the DBR logo. The last TT Lite US model I know of was the '97 Apex SE.


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

My de-stickered 1991 or 1992 Ascent Limited Edition >













































Has quite a few non original parts, as it was a bit of a trickle down bike that I'd put parts on that I had no other use for when I upgraded other bikes.
I gave it to my father years ago, I still enjoy riding it now & again as he's not up to riding any more.

I serviced an earlier version of this bike at work today, it was red & had a U brake under the chainstays as well as crazy Bio Pace rings. Apart from everything being a bit rusty the paint was almost as new & after cleaning all the parts & replacing the cables it ran really nice.


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re-done*

To any Ascent enthusiast.

Here's my 94 frame. Purchased in Seattle,1995.

16 years of companionship, upgrades, fixes and jury rigging it now has Black oxide gun-bluing woth clear powder coat over. Did'nt turn out as nice as I might have liked but good enough for another 16 years.

Putting together now. Yeah, I know, not original, but....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It must be invisible!


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

*Diamondback Ascent*

Sorry, My pics are too big (or something) I'm trying again

I'm trying to get on this.

I just had my early ninety's Diamondback ascent gun-blued and powdered coated. It's in the assembly process with new shocks and other gear.

I've had it for too long and had too many good times on it to say good bye.

I want to find out what year it actually is. It's a 1 1/8 in steer tube, I still have the original zoom sport threaded headset. It was originally blue with a way pattern.

Raleigh no longer has records.

serial # I3A4671. Appreciate any info and keep in touch.


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

Wavy Pattern, Sticky Keyed computer!


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

*Replay*

New to this site and my pics were too large.

Too bad some things get taken for granted when putting in the web buttons. It's up now, thanks for getting back.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My first "real" mountainbike was a bright orange 1991 Diamondback Ascent. I rode the sh!t out of that bike for five years. I headset is now either loose or ovalized. Not sure.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

I just came across this thread and am glad to see it! I've had a whole bunch
of bikes over the years, but never more than three at a time. Mostly it was one brand new bike per year. Santa Cruzes, Treks, Fishers, GT, Giant, Cove, hardtail, full suspension, etc.

After all that, I bought a 1995 Diamond Back Apex frame two years ago while working at the bike shop. Some girl brought it in for an overhaul, and another bike tech told her it would cost over $100, so the girl cringed and decided it would be wiser to buy a new Fisher from us instead, and she gave him the bike for free!!! It was exactly my size,(not his), and so I begged him to sell just the frame to me for $50. He did, and I repainted it and built it up with a bunch of nice, newer parts. It is truely a really sweat bike right now!

Anyway, the point I'm trying to bring out here is that after all those other bikes, I wind up with this '95 Diamond Back and honestly could'nt be happier, unless maybe if it were a custom Soulcraft or Sycup or something. It's the first DB I've owned and now all of a sudden I'm a DB lover! I don't really like their newer stuff though, but that goes for most other companies as well. This one's a keeper and I'm not parting with it. 

Long live those old Diamond Backs!!!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I hate to be a party pooper, but I don't think my old Diamond Back had a nice ride. Sure, it was better than the department store crap that I played around on prior, but it was a low-end bike that handled accordingly. I sure had some good times on that thing, though. Maybe someday I'll rebuild it.


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

I got my DB by accident too.

I was working in downtown Seattle. And parking spaces there,like beautiful women were always taken. I usd to park on capitol hill and ride into work. One day, I I accidentally left my 'Torpedo' (A massed produced mountain bike I purchased in Munich Germany while living there, to replace my stolen huffy) out on Roy street and needed a way to pedal in and stopped into Play it Again sports" and picked up a used Diamond Back Ascent. It was 100% superior to the German Artificially flavored bike and I started to test my limits on the "San Francisco-esque" hills of Seattle/Tacoma, getting myself into pretty good shape.

By the time I returned to Southern California (For work) I couldn't find nearby streets that would even make me sweat, so it was time to go mountain. I fell in Love the Fireroads and trails of OC and jury rigged that DB all the way. What can I say? I went through the 'Gucci" trip where I had to have the best, the lightest and the newest and finally settled into a comfortable medium. Anything I've done to that loyal, chromoly frame has been absolutely no waste and she has been an absolute pleasure!


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Thread Boote'*

Ran across this which was in an old ad back in the day.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Curb Your Enthusiam*

Diamond back mtn bike spotted in Seinfeld's apartment. No longer a Klein collecting dust.
Check out the last 2 episodes if interested.
Not sure on the model.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

MABman said:


> Ran across this which was in an old ad back in the day.
> View attachment 499697


This lady is a "10"! I'm in love!


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

Visible, 

Though blurry. Its done and it works great!
94-95 Diamondback chromoly frame. Gun blued and powdercoated, and retro fitted.

Looking forward to another decade plus!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

whey hey, happy christmas to me... my 1st mtb has returned...










little bit worse for wear, been sitting in a shed for who knows how long... great bike... now if i could only find the T-bone stem and get ride of the flex stem...


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

Upgrading are fine.

Going Vintage is alright too, But I really ride mine. And as an school hardtailer, the Frame is the thing. Double butted chromoly back when frames were the major component and DB's were still a great bike. I wish somebody would take them away from Raleigh and retro fit some pride in the production again.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah, back in the day... well for me 1992-1995, they were a bit of a good thing, not exactly drool material, but very good... these days they seem like junk... but that seems to happen a lot these days...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i know its not even close to retro, but:
30th aniversary team


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

It's a Hardtail!

Let's face it; the headsets, shocks, brakes, crankarms have come a ways since 'the day'. Nothing wrong with good quality aftermarket stuff. 
I have some Quadra 10 shocks, vintage 1994 I rode for years. No comparison to my new Marrazocchi's. But, those quadra' will still work 10 years from now. They're heavy & clumsy, *BUT Bulletproof!*


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

mik_git said:


> little bit worse for wear, been sitting in a shed for who knows how long... great bike... now if i could only find the T-bone stem and get ride of the flex stem...


Cool - I like those smoke-colored Apex models. You should be able to find a T-bone stem on ebay for a reasonable price. They're on there all the time...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah i know... had a big clean out in the shed, getting ready to build up my zasakr, was hoping to find the t-bone, or even my mates old 50kg 1in qill stem from his old cannondale... but no luck,,,


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey, I have an Apex like mik_git's smoke colored one. I bought it used in 1992. Anyone know what year they are? Based on the date stamps on the brakes (some of the few original parts left on it) I figure it's a 1989.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i got mine new in '92... the reason i figured its an 89 is that susan dematti was riding one on teh original kamakazi video from 89 mamoth mtn

bah! my zaskar reissue biuld up, CRC sent me a tool box instead of cranks... and the head tube had a small dent so the internal headset won't quite fit... Booo


----------



## CoconutFish (May 10, 2009)

*headbadge*

Can anyone provide a photo of a early 90's (1990 to 92) Ascent? Planning to restore my 1991 Ascent and all I lack is the headbadge.

thanks~


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

CoconutFish said:


> Can anyone provide a photo of a early 90's (1990 to 92) Ascent? Planning to restore my 1991 Ascent and all I lack is the headbadge.
> 
> thanks~


My 1991 Ascent's (orange with black stickers & blue accents) headbadge was just a boring sticker. I'll see if I can dig the bike out and take a pic.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

CoconutFish--check the first page of this thread. Somebody posted pics of an orange Axis. My Ascent has a headbadge just like the one on that bike.


----------



## CoconutFish (May 10, 2009)

Vlad said:


> CoconutFish--check the first page of this thread. Somebody posted pics of an orange Axis. My Ascent has a headbadge just like the one on that bike.


Ah thanks, much help. Will look into that.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

CoconutFish said:


> Ah thanks, much help. Will look into that.


Here are a couple of shots of Axes I have owned - both 1991s, as far as I know.


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

There was an advert in Craigslist for 90-91 Ascent. $50.00.

It's been garage sitting sine the guy was in college. I checked it out and it's do-able. Orange county California. Check the Archives.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*1990 DB Apex*

Mildly freshened up with new tires and a seat. Otherwise 100% OG!

Ready for light duty as the family cruiser! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

So Original, So Cool.

I beat mine to death in the trails, but that babe deserves a crib. Ride on Bruthuh!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks! Not sure how much trail time this will get as I just can't seem to justify riding this before my 09 full sus Stumpy Pro... The newer bikes are just so far advanced and my back really appreciates the relief!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm having a senior moment. I can't remember what year this picture of me and my DB Axis Team is from. It was relatively fresh from the shop and not very stock. I sold it in '95 to a grad student with mostly XT but with a Syncros Cattleprod stem and Syncros Seatpost. I forget what goofy diameter it was but it was larger than 27.2 mm. The last time I saw it was 3 summers ago parked in a rack on the UW campus.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Caffeine Powered said:


> I'm having a senior moment. I can't remember what year this picture of me and my DB Axis Team is from. It was relatively fresh from the shop and not very stock. I sold it in '95 to a grad student with mostly XT but with a Syncros Cattleprod stem and Syncros Seatpost. I forget what goofy diameter it was but it was larger than 27.2 mm. The last time I saw it was 3 summers ago parked in a rack on the UW campus.


Those team ones are very cool. I previously had two of those 1991 Axes, though not team, one in black/white splatter and one with orange/splatter. I think the seat post was 28.6mm, although I believe the team used different tubing (different wall thickness?).


----------



## Ghiestfahrräder (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't matter,
Some things are just there to just have. Have it, love it, Get it out there if you want is my guess.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

after 91 due to the m100 shoes?


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

The seatpost in my 1991 Axis is 30.4, but I also have a shim to 27.2, in case the original post ever breaks


----------



## Bob H. (Sep 21, 2005)

I still miss my '94 Response Elite :cryin: The fork was as stiff as a wet noodle!

I still have the '94 Catalog, though...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

oh scan that and put it up please...


----------



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

ygolohcysp said:


> I'm presently riding my old Diamond Back Ascent EX. I'm guessing it's a 1990 based on the serial number. I bought it brand new sometime just before high school. It has the blue smoke in front and rear with white in the middle. Pretty much it's all original as far as parts go, except the ones that deteriorate with age, and the chain. I don't have any pics on the computer to use here, but if anyone is interested I could take a picture or two and get them up.
> 
> I've only just recently started riding again, and doing so on much rougher trails than I'm really used to. I don't quite have the money to spend on a really nice replacement bike, so I'm considering just doing some upgrades. Can anyone suggest a good suspension fork to use with this bike?
> 
> ygolohcysp


Hey, could you tell me what the serial number is like? I am trying to figure out what this frame is and someone suggested it may be a 90 or 91 Ascent Ex. The serial on mine is U00534969. I attached some pics of the frame only and the whole build as well. The frame was to big for me so I took all the components and put them on my Trek instead. I am pretty intersted in the material and build of the frame. 
Thanks


----------



## andrez (Jan 26, 2010)

*Axis TT*

What years DBR produce the last Axis TT? I plan to buy an Axis TT from someone, he says his Axis was after 95 production, the decals have been moved,except the Sandvick's tag on the seat tube, I need information cause don.t want to make a mistake...tx


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

started in 94.. till 96 or 97 or something...

they had completely different graphics after the early ones...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

1993-1995, as far as I've been able to determine. The 1996 Axis went to Logic Prestige only. Find out what the serial # is - I think they had DB or DBR stamped in or near the serial number...at least I've seen some that way.


----------



## harry_workingman (Feb 28, 2010)

my 2nd project "Diamond Back Apex 1992" :thumbsup:


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the token 3D purple seat post clamp lever.


----------



## triumph_pilot (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone want this? It's in Victoria BC.

http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/bik/1641891738.html


----------



## triumph_pilot (Apr 18, 2008)

Seen in passing:

http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/bik/1641891738.html

$40 is a bit steep, I think - but anyone interested? I could try to pick it up.

M


----------



## triumph_pilot (Apr 18, 2008)

Actually, while I'm on the subject, I have two Diamond Backs in my shed, waiting their turn...

Red / Maroon pattern (complete bike)









Anyone interested?

M

Black with white spatter (half bike)


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

triumph_pilot said:


> $40 is a bit steep, I think - but anyone interested? I could try to pick it up.
> 
> M


NO

NO


----------



## jimsunrun (May 10, 2010)

That was my first MTB and was stolen. How much if I wanted to build it for nostalgic reasons?


----------



## triumph_pilot (Apr 18, 2008)

*Vintage Diamond Back*

Sorry Jim, both of mine are sold and the craiglist post is gone - but any "project" bike should be $50 or less. Expect to pay more for a nicer bike or one that's been overhauled.

I think it's another $50 or so to ship a bike, so your best bet is to go local and wait, I'd say.

M


----------



## tkp (Aug 26, 2010)

*1994 Ascent*

Here's the last pic of my Ascent. I bought it in Hanoi for $25 and rode it 1000km to Kunming in China. 
Got into mountain biking on it.

Stuck on Avid SD5's with XT levers, SLX shifters, Deore crank, and LX hubs. Small block 8 on the rear and a Maxxis mobster front. It was great.

The day after I put a set of eggbeaters on it it got stolen. **** on all bike thieves. Now I'm riding a $150 "K-Mart" special until my dream ride gets built.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

That sucks... Sounds like it was a good workhorse!


----------



## Chain Link (Dec 1, 2010)

Today I cleaned up the All Original 1993 Ascent the my wife bought new and never ever rides...


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

One of my commuters....My 93' Diamondback Sorrento


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

I just picked this Diamond Back Axis up from a buddy a few days ago- It was bought used in the early-mid 90's and ever since it has been floating around a group of friends- at that time it was "the" bike everyone wanted... after all FULL XT! and pretty darn light- brings back some memories for sure. 

I am trying to get a handle on what year it is and figure it is in the ~1992 area but am still trying to piece it together. It is not too important as no matter what it is a cool old rig and this one has some history to it for me. I gave it a quick degrease and wash but I plan on breaking it down and giving it a proper cleaning, repacking the bearing and replacing the cables, tubes - hopefully everyting else works as it is-

It has Shimano XT 7 speed shifter/ brake pods, rear der, hubs and cranks - Most of it is m730 but I need to check on the Rear der and shifters-

The color is tough to describe it is a grey/blue/purple pearl - I have not found a picture of another one like it yet- though the ones I am posting won't show it all to well...

The frame is True Temper OX - 

It will be a fun project to play with anyway- Here are some quick phone pics...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Funny coincidence...


Was just browsing this thread when the doorbell rang. UPS guy left a big box on the porch.

Pretty sure it has a Diamondback frame in it.



Pics when the wife leaves for long enough that I can unpack it, snap a shot, and hide it in my loft  





Steve


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

knottshore said:


> I am trying to get a handle on what year it is and figure it is in the ~1992 area but am still trying to piece it together. It is not too important as no matter what it is a cool old rig and this one has some history to it for me.


That's a pretty cool one and I've never seen that paint job, either. I've had a couple of '91 models, and they're either black or orange with splatter paint. I'll bet yours if a '90 or '92 and we could figure it out with component info. The shifters, for example, don't look like thumbies, so they're not M730.

If you can find the stamps, you can date the components with this information:

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#shimano


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, wife's out finishing up her Xmas shopping, so.....

a bit newer than some, but I'm a sucker for anything made of Easton tubing that got put together in the USA.




























Anyone know who built these frames for DBR?

Steve


----------



## fat pat (Dec 21, 2010)

*DB WTF Vertec*

Curious on the value of a 1995 DB WTF Vertec. Original owner, great condition, totaly stock.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fat pat said:


> Curious on the value of a 1995 DB WTF Vertec. Original owner, great condition, totaly stock.


Ask here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7604481#post7604481


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Not really Vintage but...*

A nice old DB Vertex Carbon Fiber!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Ok, wife's out finishing up her Xmas shopping, so.....
> 
> a bit newer than some, but I'm a sucker for anything made of Easton tubing that got put together in the USA.
> 
> ...


So...did you ever build that bad boy up?

Multiple DB Vertex posts...gotta love that!?? (emphasis on the question marks)


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my Apex. 1988 maybe??

https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx213/camekanix/Refurb005.jpg


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow! A whole thread on Diamond Backs! Who knew!


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

camekanix said:


> Here's my Apex. 1988 maybe??
> 
> https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx213/camekanix/Refurb005.jpg


Wow, I don't even let my dog on the couch!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> Wow, I don't even let my dog on the couch!


Currently single, not sure why...


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Guys, New to your forum, Just recently purchased a smoke colored diamondback axis, Deore components, Deore u brake mounted under the chainstays, Almost certain it's a 1988, My question is what size is the seatpost diameter? Thanks Scott


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

love my DBs, but only the old ones, my first proper MTB was a 92 Topanga, I tarted it up with XT, and got the weight down below 28lbs, but still heavy for the time. She served me well.

Seatpost wise my 93 Axis Pro was 26.8, but my 94 Axis, and 96 Axis R and WCF 4.0 are 27.0


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Pyro, It was a 27mm, Already replaced it, Now I need a 6 speed cassette, slips in 5th and 6th gear,Already replaced the chain,I agree the older diamondbacks were pretty good solid bikes although I really like the looks of the response, there is a black 2008 on ebay looks nice, thank god there is ebay for people with older bikes now if everyone wasn't so greedy when it comes to new old stock, Thanks Again


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

are you on retrobike.co.uk? Great resource for the older stuff. UK, US and European contributers to help build up old beasts.

The DiamondBacks post 99 until fairly recently are just BSOs and not worth the time of day.


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks pyro, I've been on that site before, I'll have to check it out again more closely, I agree with you about older bikes, Like say the 80's, before suspension when bikes were 18 speeds and way simpler, Pretty sure my apex is an 88, Smoke paint job, Deore components, Deore u brake mounted under the chainstays, 18speed, It's coming along slowly but surely, Never had a diamondback before, Don't know why, Good solid fun bike, Can't you replace individual gears on cassette freewheels? Don't know about cassettes always had the screw on freewheels on all my mountain bikes.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

you can replace some of the smaller cogs, as they are loose, but don't think you can on the larger ones. Yours could be 80s, or 90-91 as the smoke paint jobs were a theme then. Got any pics?

I think ebay and retrobike are the only places you may find one, but you may need to be patient.


----------



## LesterBurnham (Aug 30, 2007)

Got a few Diamond Backs from the early 90s. Wondered whether anybody knows the seatpost size for a 92 Axis?

I've got a 91 Axis and that takes a 30.4mm, and a 91 Apex that takes a 27.0mm seatpost. The 92 Axis frame is at least the same type of tubing as the 91, and looks to have an oversize seat-tube like the 91 Axis, but the size of shim (thermoplastic) that I used on my 91, seems slightly too big for my 92 Axis - so anyone know for sure?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

anyone got one of those easton elite 90s vertex? That was a cool racing bike.


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Pyro, I read somewhere that you could replace some and the two smallest (two highest gears) are the ones slipping, Next time my one son who has posted pictures for me before comes over I'll have him post some, Thanks again, Scott


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

seems I've had a post deleted by the mods. I was only pointing someone to where they may find the answer. I can't post pics until I've got 10 posts, but you can find them on my flickr


----------



## s.reynolds (Jan 8, 2013)

I purchased my diamondback last week, been out on it for the first time today


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

what is it mate? what year? how did you find it?


----------



## s.reynolds (Jan 8, 2013)

Pyro Tim said:


> what is it mate? what year? how did you find it?


Sorry i failed to read it was for classics. Just saw diamondback and assumed it was any


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Tim, Sorry if I got you in trouble trying to help me out...


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

s.reynolds said:


> Sorry i failed to read it was for classics. Just saw diamondback and assumed it was any


No worries bud, what is it, and how does it ride?


----------



## 427LS1 (Apr 4, 2007)

My '94 Axis TR. I bought it almost three years ago in brand new condition. The original owner said he rode it once. Still in almost original condition.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice, I've got the Ti railed version of that saddle on my 94 Axis. Mine's rigid though, and Nickle plated


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Whehey!! I bout one of those Axis TR's new in 94...great bike, only recently gave it to a friend when I had to move interstate...otherwise I'd still have it...

Dunno how you ride it with the stem upsidedown though? (although it would be better that way if yoiu had a 4in fork...but not with the OG manitous on it)


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Picked up this 1993? DB Response Elite last year for $150 with a mish-match of newer/upgraded parts included that were easily worth the entire cost. Frame features "snake stays" (curvy seatstatys) and is built with custom thinwall heat treated truetemper TT lite tubing, drawn to DB specifications, probably very similar specifications to truetemper OX tubing. The frame showed very little wear or scratches on the original paint when I got it and I enjoy riding it, put some hard trail miles on it since then. I've added a disk brake to the front fork, but am still using rim brakes in the back (frame has no rear disk bracket) but it still stops confidently. Ive ridden it with different forks set at 120mm, 100m and 80mm travel and the longer 120mm travel fork induces a bit too slack of head tube angle (around 67°), handeling is a bit better overall with slightly lower travel fork.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice bike, not sure about the forks though. I think it's a 94, based on the tubing. The 93 had True Temper AVR/OX OS. It had Mani 3s originally, and STX/LX/XT. ($1030 new back then!)

If it were mine, I'd try and get it as original as possible, but with some period upgrages to XT throughout.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

94 Axis








93 Axis Pro








96 Axis R








I have stripped this, and am building up at mo, with stem right way up 

I'll put pics up of me WCF 4.0 when I rebuild it. Not happy enough with it at the mo to post in public


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I always liked the 1996 Axis with the Ritchey Logic Comp Prestige tubing and the cool paint. Nice one!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Pyro Tim said:


> I have stripped this, and am building up at mo, with stem right way up


That's a relief.  You currently own 4 DBs?! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had the WCF 4.0 from new, sort of, so I guess that's my favourite. Got it in 99 in a bike shop in Houston, TX, as an ex demo frame. The ride is amazing, with the carbon and steel offering their different characteristics making the power input translate directly into forward motion. I've done 1000s of miles on her.

I've not ridden the Axis R yet, as when I got it, it needed a fair amount of work, and parts. I now have all the parts, except the grips, which should have arrived last week, and plan to build it today. She looks great and I'm looking forward to riding her.

The Axis is great, and my favourite rigid bike. I've not owned her long, but done a lot of miles on her already. Unfortunately not enough space in the stable for the Axis Pro, so will have to move her on. 

I also have a 98 GT Timberline, and 92 Kona LavaDome frame. I recently sold a 94 Ascent, 95 Ascent, and 94 Sorrento. Just bought a small 93 Kona LavaDome. Wife has a 94 Kona Hahanna


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

Specs
94 Axis
Still factory spec
Deore XT M737 throughout, Bontrager BCX rims, Bontrager bars, Tioga stem








Additions
XT M780 pedals, Flite Ti saddle now on it, the Bonty Ti is now polished up and ready to go back on should I decide.

Axis Pro
Now stripped. Was a mix of XTR M900 and XT M730, 735, 734. Should have been M900 throughout.

Axis R
Rock Shox Judy SL, upgraded to stiff springs
Deore XT M739, except chainset, Ritchey Pro. Rear wheel Hope, red ti, on Mavic X517, front current M737 on Mavic X517, but bidding on a red hoped one 
Currently M737 pedals, but M780 ordered, Flite Ti saddle

WCF 4.0 will be
Deore XT M739, except chainset M737 (I prefer the look), Hope Ti on X519 up front, M737 on X519 rear
Pace RC35 MXCD
Onza HO Ti pedals
Flite Ti
Ti bars
Looking for Ti or exotic 27.0 seat tube, Ti ahead stem

All bikes amberwall Smoke and Dart tyres.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

those 94's axis' are truly nice bikes, I regret getting rid of mine, fitted like a glove (i ordered it in 94, sight unseen, and it was perfect)


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe this is a 1986 (ish) Apex, it passed through my hands a couple summers ago-wish I could have kept it, it was pretty much mint and original. In an interesting twist, later that same summer I found a Scott Boulder with the exact same frameset but a newer Deore component group. It's like they were separated at birth.

This one had a nice mix of mint 1st gen XT with a little Suntour (XC-II pedals and roller cams) and Dia-Compe, Grab-On grips, high flange Joytech/Suzue hubs, and RM-25 rims. Tange double butted tubing (w/partial wraparound seatstays), spare spokes on the chainstay, rack bosses...cool bike. I was very happy to sell it along without splitting it out for parts-hate to do that with such a fine example.





































And for reference, the Scott Boulder-I just noticed the seatstay bridge on the Scott is curved and the Apex is straight, and the Scott has a Tange 'Special' tubing sticker, but other than that, twins!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

That extra spoke storage is a great idea! Why did that fall out of favor? I would imagine those few extra grams of weight would mean nothing when you are 20 miles into the mountain and break a spoke.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The fork looks different and the rear upper rack mounts are in different locations also.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been busy the past couple of days putting my Axis R back together, having stripped it after buying it back in October. It was collected and posted it to me by a retrobike member, for which I am extremely grateful to him.

When it arrived the elastomers had gone, the BB was ropey, large chainring was bent, the saddle had a couple of rips in it, it had plastic pedals and it had Gripshift on it. I didn't like the rear wheel much either. All were changed.

Money was tight, and I spent my time sourcing quality parts at best prices.
I couldn't get a 44 or 46 tooth Ritchey chainring, so got a 48 tooth one from ebay. Well, I like going fast down hill :lol:

I bought a red hoped rear wheel on Mavic X517 as a spare back in October, from a retrobike member. UN72 BB, and got the M739 shifter combo from retrobike members. Thanks to all of you.
190lb+ stiff springs from ebay, and some Porcipaws and M780 SPDs from ebay too. I managed to get the Flite Ti from ebay as well, by buying a bike! :lol: Thanks to another retrobike member for collecting and posting to me. This was the source of the rear tyre too, a Smoke  Front I got as a reissue from bike-discount.de

To help fund this I sold the Gripshift and the original M739 levers.

I stripped her down to her bare bones









Thanks to a couple of retrobike members for their invaluable advise and help with the forks. I learned a lot. Here she is with the forks rebuilt and the BB in. It was a testing afternoon yesterday in the cold, with having to sell and fettle my wife's BSO at the same time.









It was then a case of work quickly this afternoon before the light ran out










For some reason it was a real b*tch to index the front mech, but sorted now









I had tried M737 pedals


















but they were far too heavy, so this is the finished article, but it was pretty dark by now, so will probably get some better pics in the morning, on my test ride










Spec
Frame: DBR Axis R 19"
Fork: Rock Shox Judy SL
Mechs: M739 XT
Brakes: M739 XT
Chainset: Ritchey Comp
Pedals: M780 XT
BB: UN72
Bars: Avenir
Stem: Tioga
Headset: Tioga
Seatpost: Not sure
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Ti
Tyres: Panaracer Smoke, reissue Dart. May change for Smoke and Dart backwall
Wheels: Front M737 on Mavic ... & Hope red on Mavic X519
Cassette: M737 XT
Skewers: M739 XT
Grips: Onza Porcipaws

Comments and critiques welcome 

Looking for a Red Hope front hub on Mavic X519


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great effort. Those pedals are heavy but they work great and frankly, I figured I could stand to lose a pound and use them. 

Good job and happy to see you moving forward on your projects.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, there is that, but I'm a little obsessive about weight of bikes. It's one of the reasons I don't like modern bikes, as I can't afford one that will come in below my max weight allowance. I need to get the Axis R weighed soon, to make sure I'm not overweight on her. Don't like being above 26 pounds for a bouncy, and 23 for a rigid. My 94 Axis comes in dead on 23


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Pyro Tim said:


> Yeah, there is that, but I'm a little obsessive about weight of bikes. It's one of the reasons I don't like modern bikes, as I can't afford one that will come in below my max weight allowance. I need to get the Axis R weighed soon, to make sure I'm not overweight on her. Don't like being above 26 pounds for a bouncy, and 23 for a rigid. My 94 Axis comes in dead on 23


seatpost and stem look heavy.. that's where you could lose 100 grams and gain a lot of beauty. Syncros, kore, titec ti.. so many possibilities.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

You are right, I am looking for a seatpost, but nice 27.0 are as rare as hens teeth, and I need 3 of them  Stem wise, I may or may not change, as it is original spec, and isn't that heavy. Money is still tight, I'm not working at the moment.

My WCF 4.0 has Ti bars, and I've dibbed a Ti stem subject to photos on the other forum 

That has Onza HO Ti pedals, Hope Ti suspension front hub, Ti skewers. That will be my weight weenie. Carbon and steel frame, Pace RC35 MXCD forks, Flite Ti, M739 throughout, Mavic X519s.

I do have a pair of Hope ti hubs, and some Campag Stheno rims on their way to me, so I'll get them built up and on her too I think


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks great, though that is one truly massive chainring!

It's interesting to see different specs in different countries - that was never called Axis R in the US, but was just the 1996 Axis:

BikePedia - 1996 Diamondback Axis Complete Bicycle


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

It is a bit large isn't it :lol:

We had both the Axis and Axis R. This had SRT800X gripshift, not the 600 the Axis had, and M739 XT V-brakes and levers, rather than LX cantis and Diacomp levers, and the frame has no mounts for cantis. M739 XT Front mech rather than LX too. Bars are different from the Bikepedia spec too. I know the forks are not stock on my bike, and this was originally rigid. The original saddle was a San Marco, in blue, with Diamondback logo embroidered on it. It had the original VelociRaptor tyres too when I got it.

Final difference is the colour. Mine is Blue, red, white. Not blue, red, silver, which the standard Axis was.

Opinions though please, amber or black wall tyres?


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

Got some pics today, before and during the test ride. Despite going for the hard/stiff springs, still a bit bouncy for me. Any suggestions? Other than that, the indexing went to pot, so assume the cables have stretched, so need to sort it in the morning before my ride. My front brakes came loose, resulting in the right block rubbing against the spokes. Glad I got a couple of tuning kits last week


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

Pucked up a 96 DB Topanga the other day off craigslist in pretty good shape to use as a family runabout (baby toting duty). I love the classic geometry and look. Too bad its such a mute color, the vintage DBs had such great schemes.

(Sorry for the sideways pics - they looked right on the phone)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

I like that Topanga. My 1st proper MTB was a 92 Topanga. It was purple, but that green works for me. Get some period Ano on that, and it will look a treat. 

Fingers crossed I'll post some pic of my WCF tomorrow


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

Period Ano? What's that?


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

Anodized products. Hubs, bars, bolts, seatpost etc. Like the red anodized hubs on my Axis R. There is a thread with the pics in the DiamondBack section of the main forum.

Think I'd look out for green pieces on your bike. If you can't find them, you can get aluminium (aluminum) pieces anodized at various companies. At least in the UK, I assume it would be easier in the US

1st job though, change that saddle, it's an armchair!


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

OK gotcha. I agree some green ano bits (and a proper teardown, degreasing and full reassembly, maybe with new decals) would really spruce up the old gal, however I picked up this steed for a meager $45 in decent shape, able it with an armchair for a saddle, so its perfect as is for local rail trail duty toting 40lbs of baby and seat over the rear axle. Maybe someday it will be a proper trail rider again.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

My rideable collect









My longest serving, but now completed(ish) rider


----------



## hifi_guy (May 23, 2013)

Here's my current ride. 22yr old Diamondback Ascent EX 18" frame, 21 spd. Had it since 1991 *new* still have the owners manual too, in near mint shape, and I still ride it weekly, a very dependable ride.






.


----------



## scott murray (Jun 25, 2006)

hifi_guy said:


> Here's my current ride. 22yr old Diamondback Ascent EX 18" frame, 21 spd. Had it since 1991 *new* still have the owners manual too, in near mint shape, and I still ride it weekly, a very dependable ride.
> View attachment 801619
> .


Nice ascent ex,Real good looking bike.


----------



## cog223 (May 26, 2006)

I'll have to post a pic of my '91 Pepto pink Diamond Back Master TG road bike, if only for the novelty. DB had some of the coolest paint in the old days, GT too.


----------



## Jeff77 (Apr 25, 2013)

*My Diamond Back Apex*

I saw this thread and decided to post up some pics of my Diamond Back Apex, I got it from my uncle as a gift and I love it! :thumbsup: I'm not sure on the year, I'm fairly new to mountain biking, been doing it for about 2 years now, but I gotta say I love this bike it's awesome and always begs to go faster! It had the old thumb shifters, the DX ones, but they broke, they were gummed up inside and cracked on the outside so I replaced them with newer canti-shifter combo levers, and it has a WTB Speed V saddle, but other than that I believe it's all original, still has the DX front and rear derailleur, I was thinking of replacing the fork with a suspension one, but I fell in love with this fork, plus, if it ain't broke don't fix it, right?  I've taken it out to a few trails and it's just great! I want to eventually get some wider and better tires, but for now these will do, I'd really appreciate it if someone could tell me what year it is thanks! (sorry for the crummy pics, lighting was bad).


----------



## LesterBurnham (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeff77 said:


> I saw this thread and decided to post up some pics of my Diamond Back Apex, I got it from my uncle as a gift and I love it! :thumbsup: I'm not sure on the year, I'm fairly new to mountain biking, been doing it for about 2 years now, but I gotta say I love this bike it's awesome and always begs to go faster! It had the old thumb shifters, the DX ones, but they broke, they were gummed up inside and cracked on the outside so I replaced them with newer canti-shifter combo levers, and it has a WTB Speed V saddle, but other than that I believe it's all original, still has the DX front and rear derailleur, I was thinking of replacing the fork with a suspension one, but I fell in love with this fork, plus, if it ain't broke don't fix it, right?  I've taken it out to a few trails and it's just great! I want to eventually get some wider and better tires, but for now these will do, I'd really appreciate it if someone could tell me what year it is thanks! (sorry for the crummy pics, lighting was bad).


I'd say that was from 1990, given the frame is using Tange tubing. In 91 the frame would have used True Temper tubing (I have a 91 Apex), and in 89 they were using the smoke type paintjobs and straight forks.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Miss this old girl.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh road salt, why you so mean?

I probably deserved to have this thing stolen.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, I deserved it.

Between the busted shifter and this sweet cable routing I think I only had three gears.

I had a lot of fun on this turd believe it or not.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone cyclocrossed a 90 allure with 27.5 wheels


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Hdpearson13 said:


> Has anyone cyclocrossed a 90 allure with 27.5 wheels


Odds are it has happened at least once - somewhere.


----------



## G Rider (Jan 30, 2014)

*Ascent Bottom bracket*



cegrover said:


> Odds are it has happened at least once - somewhere.


Hey, I've search this thread and I have yet to find out anything about a bottom bracket on the diamondback ascent. I've got one from 92 I think # as U92021533. The BB measures 73mm. Can anyone tell me which BB fits? I've looked on ebay but not sure what would fit. I've got some old Truvativ FiveD cranks I want to use if it's doable. I want to get this thing on the mountain! Thanks!


----------



## DragonStyle (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is my 1993 Apex. 1993 was my favorite year, because the Head Tubes were bigger than usual. This 18" frame, measures 19" the traditional way. It has a big 5.5" Head Tube. I am a 6'1" rider with long legs, with a strong preference for smaller frames. More fun, flickable. Transports me back into time, to my BMX childhood. This bike fits me well, even for long rides. Much better than the 18" 1994 GT Bravado LE, that it replaced. That frame only had a 4" Head Tube. The Top Tube was basically horizontal. It felt like a road bike. Even with a 2" riser bar, it was quite uncomfortable. Especially on the neck. (I should have gotten the 20"). What a brilliant riding frame though.

As for this Diamondback, it is a superb frame. Quick and Nimble, with good geometry. I know quality when it comes to vintage steel mtb's. Owned a 1994 GT Bravado LE, and my other bike is a 2006 Jamis Dragon Team. This one is a keeper, it rides well. Have her set up for Street and Hardpack, _fun times_. I probably would have had to get a 20" Diamondback frame in the 94-97 years, because of their smaller Head Tubes, due to my height. Yet you lose some nimbleness with the bigger size. And my torso is small, so I prefer small Top Tubes. Yes it is hard to find a good frame me!


----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

Top is DB Sorrento from '97 bought it as a leftover but new. And have rode the heck out of it. But the kid seat makes it hard to ride on single track. The bottom one I just bought for $35, couldn't pass it up. It's a DB override, don't know much about it, cro-mo frame 700c wheels, 21spd trans.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

$35 for the Overdrive is a good score.

Going off the decals, that looks to be a 1991 (or thereabouts).

Remember how in about 2001, there was all this talk about a new wheel size, the 29er? And then a couple of years ago someone decided to coin a phrase for a new type of niche bike called a "gravel grinder"? Well, as usual, there's nothing new under the sun and all that was done years ago before the marketing departments spoke to the magazine editors and all of a sudden we had a new must-buy. This is one such bike.

Set it up with slicks and have a great commuter. Put on the biggest knobbies it will fit and have a great bike for long days of smooth(er) trails.

Grumps


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

*1994 Diamondback Apex*

Here's my 1994 Diamondback Apex in size 20". It has few nicks and scratches over the years, the worst being on the stickers, but overall it is in excellent shape. It has mostly stock components. The only exceptions are the tires and barends. As is, it currently weighs 28.0 lbs. With lighter kevlar tires and barends removed, it should come down to ~26 lbs range...maybe even to ~25 lbs range with few other changes. But for now, will keep it as is.

Side View








Front View








Rear View








TT-Lite 








Here you can see the shine of the paint pretty clearly.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Nice Apex. I've always liked those and that one looks in nice condition.

Did those Bontrager bars come stock too?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Should be a cool little workhorse. I have an Axis from that era and it was a great ride. Bontrager bars were stock, BTW.


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

tahoebeau said:


> Nice Apex. I've always liked those and that one looks in nice condition.
> 
> Did those Bontrager bars come stock too?


Yup, the Bontrager Titec bars are stock.


----------



## justinian36 (Jan 19, 2016)

*my 1994 Apex 4th rebuild...*

I have had this bike since it was built in front of me at the shop I worked at in 1994-95. I am constantly upgrading it to this day, next will be a Renthal Carbon Lite riser bar/ Race Face Respond stem.







Here it is today...







XTR, XT, RS XC32 solo air, Mavic 717, Renthal Carbon... the Apex had the same frame as Axis TT-Lite Chromoly, snake stays. Vintage race whip, 26er style!


----------



## normanski (Jul 18, 2014)

*My Diamond Back Response Elite 1993*

Hello People,

New to the Forum, and here is my Diamond Back Response Elite 1993 which my wife rides every week. Changed out both front and back wheels just last week, as the 20+ years old originals were warped badly.


----------



## Damien2 (Dec 3, 2017)

hifi_guy said:


> Here's my current ride. 22yr old Diamondback Ascent EX 18" frame, 21 spd. Had it since 1991 *new* still have the owners manual too, in near mint shape, and I still ride it weekly, a very dependable ride.
> View attachment 801619
> .


I've got the same bike (but Brahma handlebar) - think it is a 'Limited Edition' hence the flash paint job - my daily ride to work & had it since 92 - it does around 5,000km per year - so the only original bits are the frame, handlebar & seat stem (mine carbon) - did buckle the forks in a prang a while ago & so ruined the colour sheme with generic black forks - have been looking for those forks without success, for quite a while, so if anyone sees a frame like this, am keen to hear. Great bike, cheers, Damien


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

justinian36 said:


> XTR, XT, RS XC32 solo air, Mavic 717, Renthal Carbon... the Apex had the same frame as Axis TT-Lite Chromoly, snake stays. Vintage race whip, 26er style!
> View attachment 1044487


I have a 94 Apex, too and this is giving me all kinds of bad ideas :thumbsup: I really like how that looks. Do you have that set up for 100mm of travel and does it throw off the handling at all?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^ I had a 1994 axis, put on a 100mm fork and personally I thought it sucked big time...just my opinion though, reduced it to 80mm, perfect (and had had 80mm before changing to 100mm. It just made the front really high and slowed the steering a little too much.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

mik_git said:


> ^ I had a 1994 axis, put on a 100mm fork and personally I thought it sucked big time...just my opinion though, reduced it to 80mm, perfect (and had had 80mm before changing to 100mm. It just made the front really high and slowed the steering a little too much.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## justinian36 (Jan 19, 2016)

I like a taller front end myself, but I have ridden this bike for the last 10 years or so in this configuration. It feels fast and nimble to me, I have ridden everything from urban to Big mountain(Silver Mt., Kellogg, ID.) on it. I bought this bike new when I was 15ish working at a bike shop in 94'-95'. I have rebuilt it a few times and just picked up an 18" to rebuild. 100mm air fork with 20%-25% sag works sweet IHO. Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## bxlunltd (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi! Here's my lightweight climbin' machine. DB Axis '94 or '96 year made


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

bxlunltd said:


> Hi! Here's my lightweight climbin' machine. DB Axis '94 or '96 year made
> View attachment 1187698


Wow..yours also had a black GT Cromoly fork? Mine did too -- I got one in mint condition for like $40. Sat around for years, then I prepped it & sold it

Nice Deore STX cantilever brakes

I put modern 3x7 Shimano Altus trigger shifters, the stock Shimano Deore = NIGHTMARE, I couldn't fit it!

Curiously, it had some GT parts as upgrade:

front CroMoly rigid fork
GT seatpost (very COOL micro adjustmetn)


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

mik_git said:


> I had a bitr of a search, and saw lots of individual post, just thought maybe bit of a history thread...
> While DB don't quite hit my lust list as some others, I do have good memories of them, from always wanting a BMX to my 1st MTB being a 89-90ish Apex in a smoke paint job (that Susan DeMattai can be seen using in the original Kamakazi video). And a 1994 Axis TR, which I recently built up for the girlfriend to ride, settign up lights and stuff on it the other day reminded me just how good that bike is  . Thats part of the reason i made this post, good old memories, and the fact that the only bike my GF could see that she thought "looked nice" was the mission 2...
> 
> Anyway I'd liek to see what people have (as i don't have any pics yet)
> ...


I got a 1989 Diamondback Ascent EX for $25, it was sitting in a garge for 25 years. The foam on stock Avenir seat was all deteriorated, replaced it with a Velo saddle. The Shimano Deore LX thumb-shifters (selectable, analog or indexed) still worked great, I ended up removing them. Substituted a modern Shimano Altus 3x7 trigger shifters, WAY better!

I got rid of the cantilever brakes (really loathe them in general, hassle to setup), & replaced them with inexpensive V-brakes (made in China). See pics.

The crank is stock Shimano Mountain LX Biopace, 48 tooth. Straight "tapered" fork. THere is the argument of this, VS curved fork (better dampening, softer ride). Google search to find threads.

Frame in pretty pristine shape.

I sold it, it's an XL (too big for me)


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> That's a 91 Apex. Same decals as the year the Overdrive and Overdrive Comp were offered.
> Sold a number of these black Apex's back in the day.


I found a near mint '91 Diamondback Ascent EX (black) on Craigslist, it was sitting in a garage for years. $30 ! I still have it, debating whether to keep it. Likely will

See pic, from '91 Diamondback catalog

Link below:

https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/diamond_back.html


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's my latest build project. Been searching for a chrome frame and finally found it!! Will look nice once hung right underneath my '83 DB BMX.


----------



## StuckInPark (May 11, 2021)

I have an 86 Apex, and two 83 Ridge Runners-an 18" & a 22". Here's a photo of the 22" Ridge Runner rocking some patina, but still ridden every week.


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

StuckInPark said:


> I have an 86 Apex, and two 83 Ridge Runners-an 18" & a 22". Here's a photo of the 22" Ridge Runner rocking some patina, but still ridden every week.


Let me know where you're located so I can scoop up that 18''.


----------



## StuckInPark (May 11, 2021)

Chach0 said:


> Let me know where you're located so I can scoop up that 18''.


Metro Atlanta


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

StuckInPark said:


> Metro Atlanta


Damn that's nice!! If only you weren't 12 hours away.... I'm in Houston


----------



## StuckInPark (May 11, 2021)

Maybe it's time for a road trip!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Great thread.......Found this beauty a while back, APEX 85/86? 
Tore it down, cleaned/greased BB and headset and replaced shifter/brake cables. Rides great and cool to look at but probably won't see much action in the rotation


----------



## StuckInPark (May 11, 2021)

I have the same bike, an 86, but mine is red. It came complete except for the handlebars. The previous owner swapped them out for a flat bar. Would love to find something close to original.


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

rob_ralph said:


> Great thread.......Found this beauty a while back, APEX 85/86?
> Tore it down, cleaned/greased BB and headset and replaced shifter/brake cables. Rides great and cool to look at but probably won't see much action in the rotation
> 
> View attachment 1933154
> ...


 '87 by the looks of the APEX logo. If you look for the serial number it most likely starts with a 7. Great looking bike bud!

I have this same bike in a '86, same color as well. I originally bought it for parts for a chrome '86 APEX frame I built recently but then this color grew on me and decided to keep it and build it again after I used all its components. I recently changed some things on it and will post pics soon. Here's a picture of it from the ad when I bought it. It was definitely in the sun previously as the color has faded.


----------



## StuckInPark (May 11, 2021)

I just picked up this 86 Dorado Sherpa in order to harvest the SR MTS 101 Slingshot stem & the Araya 26" x 1.75 wheels. The frame looks very similar to my 86 Apex, but it has an XC Rollercam on the front & the chainstay. Even has the mid-fork rack mounts.


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's my latest build... 1986 Diamond Back Ascent.


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

rob_ralph said:


> Great thread.......Found this beauty a while back, APEX 85/86?
> Tore it down, cleaned/greased BB and headset and replaced shifter/brake cables. Rides great and cool to look at but probably won't see much action in the rotation
> 
> View attachment 1933154
> ...


I apologize Rob_Ralph, looking at your APEX got me all confused. The bikes I have are ASCENT.... ?


----------



## StuckInPark (May 11, 2021)

Stunning. Love those chrome Ascents. What tires are you running on there?


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

StuckInPark said:


> Stunning. Love those chrome Ascents. What tires are you running on there?


They are some old KENDA tires that were on another bike I had. Not sure what model they are but I'll try and see if there's a specific model name on there when I get home.


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's another recent build that wasn't supposed to happen... this started out as a parts bike for my chrome '86 Ascent frame but then this color grew on me so I had to build it too.... this is also an '86 Ascent


----------

